# Attention Mongrel



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

So, if Cole is awake and I am busy...he will pick up things he KNOWS he should not have, dig at the carpet or beds or couches, pull the curtains down...etc. He will actually look to see if you are watching him. He grabs the newspaper and tears it up faster than you could say"The Shredder!" He can't stand if you are not hugging on him or playing with him or watching him be cute! If we are sitting down everything seems to be calmer, but if I am with my boyfriend its like he gets jealous or frustrated we are not all over him. He's 8 months old now and i am thinking he should be getting to understand when it's time to relax and when it's time to play and run (outside or at the park or w/e)! 

I try to get him two hours at least exercise and mental stimulation daily. We play different games with him. Hide and seek, agility, new tricks, etc. 

At the moment, I am doing a combo of ignoring his bad behavior, not giving him attention and time outs. Any other ideas? Anything would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Isolation 










is


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

ohh we have had the exact problem with H! He picks up something he shouldn't have, then looks at you expecting you to chase him to get it off of him! They are clever little buggers eh...

I find time out is working for us. He's (slowly!) learning that bad behaviour equals less attention, not more. Also, when he is well behaved and settles down with a chew, we will praise him and make a fuss of him. 

Good luck and I fee your pain


----------

